# Man-portable Winch



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm dealing with some large fallen trees that I might like to re-use as bridging. I am picturing a winch that would be powered by a chainsaw motor or the like to help move these beasts. Does such an animal exist?


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

epic said:


> I'm dealing with some large fallen trees that I might like to re-use as bridging. I am picturing a winch that would be powered by a chainsaw motor or the like to help move these beasts. Does such an animal exist?


We use the mid-size one of these Beaver Tuff-Pull Recovery Winch

It's basically a 2-person job to haul it any type of distance, and we put the cable rope in one exterior frame pack and the winch in another. If you think that's pricey, look up what a name brand "Grip Hoist" runs.


----------



## justinwp (Nov 12, 2010)

a job for a griphoist...


----------



## Chris M. (Mar 30, 2009)

A good Come-along works wonders, fairly light weight and if you get a good one you can throw a cheater bar to ease the effort in moving a tree. If you need to move a tree some distance this would be a slower process.


----------



## stitebunny (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to Lewis Winch


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

Chris M. said:


> A good Come-along works wonders, fairly light weight and if you get a good one you can throw a cheater bar to ease the effort in moving a tree. If you need to move a tree some distance this would be a slower process.


It's one thing to cheater bar a ratchet or wrench, breaking something there usually doesn't have the the potential to kill you. However, exceeding the design limits on a winch with a couple thousand pounds of tension in a cable can seriously injure or kill someone.

The griphoists have shearbolts that will break for safety purposes if a limit is pushed. I don't think a simple come-along has that type of feature.

To the OP, another product which slots between a comealong and griphoist is the Morepower Puller

The Wyeth-Scott Co. - portable winches | cable puller | come along winches


----------



## special O (Mar 19, 2004)

I personally don't like cable much for trail projects if it can be avoided. Rope is much lighter and easier to work with.

for small jobs
Bailey's - Maasdam Pow' R-Rope Puller

for big jobs (mentioned above I believe).
Bailey's - 3 Ton Ratchet Puller with 35' of 5/16" Amsteel Blue

if you want power
Bailey's - Portable Winch Co. PCW-5000 Portable Capstan Winch with Forestry Kit


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

justinwp said:


> a job for a griphoist...


Yup we call'em turfers...

Work great on big logs.


----------



## epic (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. This one looks cool too - Winches Plus - Man Portable Winch

Wanna try something fun. Google "man-portabl winch" 4th hit is this thread last night it was 5th and that was before any replies. Weird.


----------



## Fattirewilly (Dec 10, 2001)

epic said:


> Thanks guys. This one looks cool too - Winches Plus - Man Portable Winch
> 
> Wanna try something fun. Google "man-portabl winch" 4th hit is this thread last night it was 5th and that was before any replies. Weird.


One thing to keep in mind is that the Grip Hoists (and no-name copies) can also let out a load under control just like they reel it in. For example, you could lower your log or truck (or Ditchwitch....cough) down a mountain side. I don't think you can do that w/ the others.


----------

